
NASA makes astronauts posters for everything from Star Wars to the Matrix (2017) - benryon
https://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-posters-inspired-by-pop-culture-2017-7
======
wmeredith
Oof, I was hoping for something artsy I could buy and hang on my wall. These
are cringe-worthy.

------
desperatelover
It's fun to see these people having fun and making nerdy posters, makes them a
bit more relatable than 'some people working at NASA'

